# The Hotyssey



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Needs to be a bit lower, but it's getting there..


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

Fronts are pretty on point but the rears have a LITTLE too much poke for a car with no real flared fenders lol... 

pretty sick regardless :thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

looks sick dude! too bad it wasnt ready in time for SoWo, I would have loved to see it in person


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

id like to see a side shot :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bluegrassturbo02 said:


> Fronts are pretty on point but the rears have a LITTLE too much poke for a car with no real flared fenders lol...
> 
> pretty sick regardless :thumbup:


 Yeah, true. It needs more camber for sure to dial the fitment it. We're going to build a tubular rear subframe for it next I think. 



1lojet1281 said:


> looks sick dude! too bad it wasnt ready in time for SoWo, I would have loved to see it in person


 I know man, I was pretty pissed when we realized it couldn't make the trek.. Next year 




01 said:


> id like to see a side shot :heart:


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

haha so much for that new daily. :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this Saturday :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

need some fenders pulled maybe? other then that it's point on!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

pretty interesting, but the rear needs some work, fenders, camber.. ect something i dont know its just off


----------



## sboles92 (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks good! Anything on bags looks good.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

So sick


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

thats nuts!:beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is awesome. 

Any shots at ride height ?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

hahaha YES


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

i hope its an elaborate joke or something


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Haha I'm liking the wood grain. I'm assuming its vinyl. I think it could use slightly bigger wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

slo deno said:


> haha so much for that new daily. :beer:


Haha, yeah. I kind of knew this would end up happening..



_Dirty_ said:


> looking forward to seeing this Saturday :thumbup::beer:


You have to ride in it man.. It turns more heads than any car i've ever been in.



20rabbit08 said:


> need some fenders pulled maybe? other then that it's point on!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Good call, the rear fenders rusted out so we made them out of an old VW exhaust heat shield. We're going to re make them with a nice pull.



eastcoaststeeze said:


> pretty interesting, but the rear needs some work, fenders, camber.. ect something i dont know its just off


Agreed, the rear needs more camber and more of a drop for sure. Still a work in progress.



sboles92 said:


> Looks good! Anything on bags looks good.


Haha, well… not anything.



rubAdubDUB01 said:


> So sick


Thanks :thumbup:



cb8xfactor said:


> thats nuts!:beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


:beer::beer:



Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> Any shots at ride height ?


I'll take some at some point and post em up.. :thumbup:



zrobb3 said:


> i hope its an elaborate joke or something


Yeah, pretty much. The whole project INCLUDING THE VAN cost about as much as a single new three piece wheel.. Let's just say the van itself was worth $200...



UghRice said:


> hahaha YES






WS4 said:


> Haha I'm liking the wood grain. I'm assuming its vinyl. I think it could use slightly bigger wheels.


Yes indeed it's vinyl wrapped. Our budget for the wheels was about $100 per wheel, sadly 15's were all we could afford.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha, I don't know what to say. I mean it's awful but awesome at the same time haha.


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool! & Jdm sti front lip???


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

yes... nice work guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Haha, I don't know what to say. I mean it's awful but awesome at the same time haha.


Yeah, awful and awesome, that's pretty much what we were going for..



Brownie1524 said:


> Cool! & Jdm sti front lip???


Good eye dude! 



Ben from RI said:


> yes... nice work guys


Thanks Ben

Couple of shots from Eurokracy up in Canada..


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

looks great with the rear camber :thumbup::beer:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

haha awesome! do the rear doors slide open with that much poke? :laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I could be wrong but I think this is the super old school one where the rear doors open like a sedan rather then van?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> I could be wrong but I think this is the super old school one where the rear doors open like a sedan rather then van?


Yes Ben, you are 100% correct


----------

